
Animated HTML5 logo - K3D demo using HTML5 Canvas and JS - jamesjyu
http://www.kevs3d.co.uk/dev/html5logo/
======
techiferous
I opened this in a tab and came back to it later and my first thought was,
"What is JMTH 5?"

------
pbhjpbhj
You can use your mouse to grab this spinning "cube" and stop it or spin it
faster, etc..

~~~
methodin
That's pretty damn sweet!

------
jarin
That is fantastic, but all I could think of was the brainwashing scene from
Zoolander:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wleJmrlbsMc>

